# 2019 majek 25 illusion



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

THIS 25 ILLUSION IS A NEW 2019 MODEL WE USED FOR SHOWS IT HAS A MERCURY 250 PRO XS MOTOR TALL GRAB RAILS, WET SOUNDS STEREO AND SPEAKERS, ATLAS JACK PLATE, PRO AIR LIVEWELLS, TWO TONE COLOR, POWDER COATED ALUMINUM, LE BROC SEATING HURRY AND GIVE STEVEN AT ARANSAS PASS PREMIER YAMAHA TODAY $69,998.00:texasflag

361-758-2140 WORK

361-229-5402 CELL

[email protected]


----------

